# members packs



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, just wondered if the member packs are arriving soon?
Cheers
Jon


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Was wondering the same thing myself :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As a matter of fact I have 33 new cards in front of me  and the packs are ready. All that is needed is to print off the welcome letter and drop it and the card in the envelope... oh and then take them to the PO. Should be with you guys this week.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

COOL as f~~k


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Pack arrived.cheers  .Just got to work out how to add banner .Any help would be welcome(avatar as well)
cheers
jon


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

southjj said:


> Pack arrived.cheers  .Just got to work out how to add banner .Any help would be welcome(avatar as well)
> cheers
> jon


me too thanks to everyone envolved   

paul


----------

